# TMac - Kobe - Marion



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Most ppl think that a trade swapping Kobe and TMac is dead in the water after Morey publicly dismissed rumors of any discussion with the Lakers. Still, after an "insider" in the Clutchfans forum disclosed that there is a blockbuster on the horizon for Houston, its gotten the entire forum to speculate as to who will go where. 

It seems, from the conversations on CF, that the likeliest scenario consists of sending Kobe and Mihm to Houston; TMac and Marion to LA; and Odom, Francis and Deke to Phoenix. Any thoughts?

Fisher, McGrady, Walton, Marion, Bynum

Alston, Bryant, Battier, Scola, Yao

Nash, Bell, Diaw, Odom, Stoudemire


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think Morey would like to see how this team does before making a major trade.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know why people are still dreaming about this.

it isn't going to happen. I just don't see it.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I dont think any TMac fan wants to see this happen, myself included. But if you were Morey, is this trade even a question? If the (once in a life-time) opportunity is there, Morey would take it... you have the most dominant perimeter player and the most dominant post player in the league playing on the same team. Not only would a trade like this make Morey a legend overnight... Houston would be the most marketable team in the NBA... the selling power of having both Kobe and Yao on the same team can not be matched. Emotions aside, this trade is a no-brainer from both a business and basketball perspective.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Its probably a bad idea from the stand point that the players are just now getting used to playing with each other in this system after training camp and preseason.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

more so than later in the season? The team hasn't even gelled yet... hell we havent even fully figured out the rotation. I dont want to see it happen... but you gotta admit that it makes alot of sense for all parties involved.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL conspiracy theories galore.

I am a fan of Kobe but if he came to the ROckets there cant be any duel with Yao about whos team it is.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't see this trade happening, at least not right now. This season we got new players and a new coach. The players are still getting use to the new system. The chemistry is good but not great right now.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

diff. don't see this happen phoniex really gets nothing out of this, why would they want to do that? just becuase he was unhappy and phoniex can rid of some cap space? one all-star and get just odom in return and whats with deke in the trade???


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> diff. don't see this happen phoniex really gets nothing out of this, why would they want to do that? just becuase he was unhappy and phoniex can rid of some cap space? one all-star and get just odom in return and whats with deke in the trade???


I agree. There is no way Phoenix would bite. Marion for Odom is pretty much a one way trade.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

^ yeah

There's no reason for Phx to do this. Odom isn't an upgrade over Marion and they would just be a facilitator for fellow playoff rivals for no reward


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I mean, I would want Kobe, but this is not gonna happen.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I want to see this happen. Phoenix would need to get more, though. Head instead of Francis? 

So Phoenix gain Odom, Head and Mutombo, and lose Marion.

If we get Kobe, it's only really him that has to adjust. His role would probably be similar to T-Mac's. So everyone else would do the same thing.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Don't see it happening, but what a mega trade that would be if it does


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The thing that tells us this won't happen is because TMac and Marion wind up in LA. Instant contender in the West. No brainer for Houston and LA but a NO WAYER for Phoenix.

Even if you swap Head for Francis Phoenix still gets nothing. Also, when is Odom expected back? Why does Phoenix trade for an injured player?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> The thing that tells us this won't happen is because TMac and Marion wind up in LA. Instant contender in the West. No brainer for Houston and LA but a NO WAYER for Phoenix.


Would LA really be a contender? With Kobe-Odom they're barely in the playoffs. I don't think replacing that with McGrady-Marion is going to catapult them into even a Utah/Denver level of contention.



> Even if you swap Head for Francis Phoenix still gets nothing. Also, when is Odom expected back? Why does Phoenix trade for an injured player?


All this is assuming Odom is healthy soon and Marion is unhappy to the point that it is disrupting chemistry. Plus, Odom would be good on the Suns, Head would be a perfect fit, and Mutombo gives them some much-needed help at C.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I just realized that Houston basically got Tmac for Mobley.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> I just realized that Houston basically got Tmac for Mobley.


Don't forget Cato.


----------

